
Howto connect a PIC Microcontroller to a Telit GM862 - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/howto-connect-pic-microcontroller-to-telit-gm862
======
ionela
Fancy to know how to: connect a PIC microcontroller (PIC micro) to a TELIT
module, set up the GSM Module to handle SMS. And much more.... Looks juicy, so
what are you waiting for?

